# Sacar el amplificador a un minicomponente ?



## adolfojbm (Sep 19, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro pero tengo poco conocimiento en electronica y mi duda es si le puedo sacar el amplificador a un minicomponente que tengo 
lo *QUE* pasa es q*UE* se bloqueo pero no *QU*iero mandar a arreglarlo porque lo que le fallo fue donde van los discos y con eso se bloqueo pero lo unico que yo necesito es el amplificador que lo conecto a un mp3 y unos bafles espero darme a entender. y que me ayuden gracias...


----------



## foc (Sep 19, 2012)

Por que no desconectas lo relacionado a cd para que no se bloquee y lo usas montado en su gabinete original y asi utilizas todas las funciones del minicomponente


----------



## adolfojbm (Sep 19, 2012)

foc dijo:


> Por que no desconectas lo relacionado a cd para que no se bloquee y lo usas montado en su gabinete original y asi utilizas todas las funciones del minicomponente



ya lo intente pero no me da sonido y kiero calar si se puede sacar el ampli solamente x q ademas tengo otro aparte y le pasa lo mismo pero a ese nose x q


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 19, 2012)

consiguete el diagrama del minicomponente y buscas las protecciones del amplificador y las desconectas para que no se proteja, que marca es el equipo? que referencia es y como es el amplificador integrado o a transistores


----------



## adolfojbm (Sep 19, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:


> consiguete el diagrama del minicomponente y buscas las protecciones del amplificador y las desconectas para que no se proteja, que marca es el equipo? que referencia es y como es el amplificador integrado o a transistores



es un panasonic SA-HM890 y el
amplificador es un RSN312H24 integrado

y el otro estereo es un sony grx80 y de este nose las especificaciones


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 20, 2012)

ummmm... bueno el integrado no tiene aun el datasheet en internet pero es un clase H es algo mas complejo que los hibridos como los stk hay si me corchas porque no hay fotos, pero de que se puede sacar se puede si viene en una placa por separado solo es cuestion de separar las protecciones y si esta unida con la tarjeta pues buscate una segueta y lo cortas con cuidado de separar bien el amplificador para no estropear el pbc o la tarjeta, y hacerle las conexiones que necesite para que lo puedas poner a sonar y utilizas la fuente del mismo equipo, pero dale mas tiempo para ver si puedes encontrar el daño y salvar el componente... saludos


----------



## adolfojbm (Sep 20, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:


> ummmm... bueno el integrado no tiene aun el datasheet en internet pero es un clase H es algo mas complejo que los hibridos como los stk hay si me corchas porque no hay fotos, pero de que se puede sacar se puede si viene en una placa por separado solo es cuestion de separar las protecciones y si esta unida con la tarjeta pues buscate una segueta y lo cortas con cuidado de separar bien el amplificador para no estropear el pbc o la tarjeta, y hacerle las conexiones que necesite para que lo puedas poner a sonar y utilizas la fuente del mismo equipo, pero dale mas tiempo para ver si puedes encontrar el daño y salvar el componente... saludos



mmm no t entendi muy bn pero si lo k necesitas son fotos del minicomponente x dentro mañana las subo


----------



## Skywalker (Abr 23, 2016)

Porque no le buscas las conexiones en el pote de volumen. Y de ahi soldas un cable doble con un plug spika estereo?.


----------



## SirEdwin (Dic 12, 2020)

Saludos!.

Compañeros soy nuevo en el foro y quiero que me ayuden, encontré restos de un componente Panasonic el cual conservó su integrado de audio, es un RSN312H24 y está en buenas condiciones, el tema es que quiero armar un amplificador de audio con éste integrado y la verdad no tengo conocimientos avanzados en la electrónica, he armado uno con un stk442-110 y no se me hizo complejo hacerlo pero de verdad ésteme dió 3 strikes y me ponchó >.<.​
No encontré ningún diagrama que me facilite la construcción de éste amplificador, solo el esquema de donde se encuentra.

La verdad lo veo difícil hacerlo con el conocimiento básico que poseo, solo me ayuda a reparar y construir circuitos de facil lectura, fui aprendiendo electronica por mi cuenta.

De ante mano gracias y espero me puedan ayudar a orientarme o aprender más sobre electronica.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2020)

Si aun conservas el PCB, no es muy dificil, ahora si no lo tienes, vas a tener que hacerlo tu.
Si tienes el PCB, publica fotos de ambos lados, para saber donde entra el audio y tensiones


----------



## SirEdwin (Dic 12, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si aun conservas el PCB, no es muy dificil, ahora si no lo tienes, vas a tener que hacerlo tu.
> Si tienes el PCB, publica fotos de ambos lados, para saber donde entra el audio y tensiones


La PCB por debajo esta deteriorada por humedad, es un equipo panasonic que llevaron a un taller y al cliente le diagnosticaron que ese integrado estaba dañado pero al despegar la tapa observe que todo estaba bien no habian marcas de corto, etc.

En resumen y no darle larga lo monte en otro componente exactamente igual y encencio perfectamente pero no es de mi propiedad , si debo hacerlo de cero no tengo problemas, por eso quiero que me ayuden en que debo conectar y que no debo ya que es para darle utilidad con un modulo MP3/bluetooth.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 13, 2020)

Si no es mucho la humedad, se puede reutilizar la PCB, limpiando y reparando lo que se necesite, va a ser mas facil y rapido que crear una PCB nueva.

Si tienes el manual de servicio, o una mejor imagen del diagrama donde va ese integrado, mejor, asi te podemos facilitar qué si y qué no colocar, ya que hay protecciones y sensores entre medio.

Aparte del integrado, tienes la fuente de poder, o al menos el transformador original?


----------



## DKarlos (Dic 15, 2020)

SirEdwin dijo:


> Saludos!.
> 
> Compañeros soy nuevo en el foro y quiero que me ayuden, encontré restos de un componente Panasonic el cual conservó su integrado de audio, es un RSN312H24 y está en buenas condiciones, el tema es que quiero armar un amplificador de audio con éste integrado y la verdad no tengo conocimientos avanzados en la electrónica, he armado uno con un stk442-110 y no se me hizo complejo hacerlo pero de verdad ésteme dió 3 strikes y me ponchó >.<.​
> No encontré ningún diagrama que me facilite la construcción de éste amplificador, solo el esquema de donde se encuentra.
> ...


Saludos, yo hice este integrado como amplificador; pero, no me dio buenos resultados como estéreo, porque Cuando le conectaba las dos entradas de audio por alguna razón el audio me tumbaba el bajo, lo alimentaba en mono y se escuchaba con una buena respuesta de bajos en cualquiera de los dos canales, nunca encontré la solución para que no hiciera eso.


----------



## Gw FE (Dic 16, 2020)

SirEdwin dijo:


> Saludos!.
> 
> Compañeros soy nuevo en el foro y quiero que me ayuden, encontré restos de un componente Panasonic el cual conservó su integrado de audio, es un RSN312H24 y está en buenas condiciones, el tema es que quiero armar un amplificador de audio con éste integrado y la verdad no tengo conocimientos avanzados en la electrónica, he armado uno con un stk442-110 y no se me hizo complejo hacerlo pero de verdad ésteme dió 3 strikes y me ponchó >.<.​
> No encontré ningún diagrama que me facilite la construcción de éste amplificador, solo el esquema de donde se encuentra.
> ...


Saludos ✌ *,* como dijeron en otro comentario*,* si cuentas con la fuente original estás del otro lado*,* solo hay que activar el rele de la fuente para que mande energia y las cone*x*iones de entrada de señal y salida de audio est*án* marcada*s* en la pcb *hermano.*


----------



## sergiot (Dic 16, 2020)

Estas considerando que ese integrado funciona bien porque "observaste" que adentro estaba todo "bien"??


----------



## Alfonso182 (Abr 15, 2021)

Gw FE dijo:


> Saludos ✌ *,* como dijeron en otro comentario*,* si cuentas con la fuente original estás del otro lado*,* solo hay que activar el rele de la fuente para que mande energia y las cone*x*iones de entrada de señal y salida de audio est*án* marcada*s* en la pcb *hermano.*



Estoy intentando rescatar esta placa es del mismo ampli de que están hablando pero en la entrada del transformador, cuando mido en el rebobinado primario no me marca los 120 volts con que alimento el transformador, el transformador está bueno me marca continuidad en sus embobinados, creo que podría ser el un relevador que tiene la placa del transformador



Alfonso182 dijo:


> Estoy intentando rescatar esta placa es del mismo ampli de que están hablando pero en la entrada del transformador, cuando mido en el rebobinado primario no me marca los 120 volts con que alimento el transformador, el transformador está bueno me marca continuidad en sus embobinados, creo que podría ser el un relevador que tiene la placa del transformador



Si de favor hay alguien que me oriente para ver si no puedo poner a funcionar, se los agradecería mucho.
Estoy intentando rescatar esta placa, es del mismo amplificador del que están hablando pero en la entrada del transformador, cuando mido en el rebobinado primario no me marca los 120 Volts con que alimento el transformador, el transformador está bueno me marca continuidad en sus embobinados, creo que podría ser el un relevador que tiene la placa del transformador.


Alfonso182 dijo:


> Estoy intentando rescatar esta placa es del mismo ampli de que están hablando pero en la entrada del transformador, cuando mido en el rebobinado primario no me marca los 120 volts con que alimento el transformador, el transformador está bueno me marca continuidad en sus embobinados, creo que podría ser el un relevador que tiene la placa del transformador



Si de favor hay alguien que me Oriente para ver sino puedo poner a funcionar se los agradecería mucho


----------



## Gw FE (Abr 15, 2021)

De casualidad tienes el modelo del aparato? O aún mejor ,tendrás el manual de servicio?
De no ser así ,efectivamente tienes que buscar el voltaje en el relevador (por lo menos una línea) que tienes ahí cerca del transformador grande, de tenerlo ahí solo tendrías que activarlo como lo haría la placa original según seas el caso 12v por lo regular ó en de plano más burdo ó práctico puentear el relevador y volver a verificar.
De la placa original debe venir ese voltaje regularmente está controlado con transistores que se activan en cuanto oprimes el botón de encendido.
Espero sirva tengo poca experiencia casi todo lo aprendí como autodidacta pero se que se pueden a hechar a andar esas placas fuera del aparato .saludos


----------



## J2C (Abr 15, 2021)

.

Este equipo utiliza un transformador auxiliar que está encendido siempre que el equipo se enchufe y es este:

​

Así que deberás verificar si el mismo entrega tensión en su secundario y a continuación si la misma se encuentra rectificada en esta plaqueta:

​


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Gw FE (Abr 15, 2021)

Si ,es la de standby, pero sin la placa original debe redirigir el voltaje que active el rele y si no mal recuerdo el de ese transformador no es el correcto o suficiente.


----------



## Alfonso182 (Abr 15, 2021)

Gw FE dijo:


> De casualidad tienes el modelo del aparato? O aún mejor ,tendrás el manual de servicio?
> De no ser así ,efectivamente tienes que buscar el voltaje en el relevador (por lo menos una línea) que tienes ahí cerca del transformador grande, de tenerlo ahí solo tendrías que activarlo como lo haría la placa original según seas el caso 12v por lo regular ó en de plano más burdo ó práctico puentear el relevador y volver a verificar.
> De la placa original debe venir ese voltaje regularmente está controlado con transistores que se activan en cuanto oprimes el botón de encendido.
> Espero sirva tengo poca experiencia casi todo lo aprendí como autodidacta pero se que se pueden a hechar a andar esas placas fuera del aparato .saludos


Si lo puente y ya hay voltaje
Pero como tú dices ahora no se como hacer que funcione el ampli jaja no me dan las mediciones de voltaje en los pines del integrado


----------



## Gw FE (Abr 15, 2021)

En esta imagen veo que tienes otro rele y aparte está el puente rectificador. Debe llegar voltaje atravesó del flexible gris que se ve ahí. Aunque si tienes voltaje en los capacitores grandes (no les veo el número) ya no deberías de preocuparte ya el chip de audio debe tener voltaje. Solo te faltaría alimentar la señal y ver si está en buen estado.
En caso que no ,ve desde el principio ,desde el secundario debe salir voltaje y de ahí al flexible (sigue solo las líneas que van a los capacitores grandes)
También en los capacitores más chicos que están enmedio de los grandes debe haber voltaje. El chip de audio RSN se alimenta de voltaje alto y uno más bajo va


----------

